

How the People Around You Affect Personal Success - taigeair
http://lifehacker.com/5926309/how-the-people-around-you-affect-personal-success

======
n3rdy
This is why imaginary friends are so important for us loners. (Only half
kidding)

Don't judge, even Napoleon Hill had them.

